

Shocker: Google document proposes giving Motorola time-to-market advantage - FlorianMueller
http://fosspatents.blogspot.com/2011/09/shocker-for-android-oems-google.html

======
m0nastic
While I suppose it's nice to see it codified in bullet points, this shouldn't
actually be surprising.

The fact that Google develops Android in private and only pushes the changes
to a public repo after it's finished is well-known. There are open-source
purists (of which I am not) who shake their fists over this behavior, but it's
been an observable trend since Android first launched.

And as a corollary to that, we've also known explicitly that each release of
Android is given to one OEM first to launch a halo device, and then opened up
to other OEM's only afterwards.

So...people predisposed to dislike Google's stance on Android are already
well-acquainted with this information, and people predisposed to support
Google's stance have already accepted this behavior.

~~~
crenshaw
This is a little different in that there was belief (I think Google even
stated) that the halo device would be a competitive process. This document
gives the appearance that now it will just be Motorola. No more HTC Nexus One
or Samsung Nexus S.

